# Beachcomber Campground in NJ



## gettebrian (Mar 14, 2004)

We are going with our new Motor Home in April to Beachcomber Campground in Cape May, NJ for our first camping trip.
I was just wondering what folks thought about Beachcomber and if anyone has other suggestions.

Thank you for your time.

Georgette Keenan


----------



## gpm (Mar 18, 2004)

Beachcomber Campground in NJ

I'm interested in how your trip goes. We are heading there for the first time in August.


----------

